# tournesol : pb d'1 vis bloquée=>capot inouvrable



## pascalformac (31 Mai 2008)

Bonjour
je suis bloqué dans mon upgrade de ram SODIMM sur tournesol à cause d'une seule vis !
:mouais:

Un tournevis à petite tête  cruciforme n'a eu aucun problème pour dévisser-revisser vis 1 , 2 , 3
celles là




Mais la 4 è  ne bouge absolument pas.
Rien nada

et j'ai tenté 2 fois
vis 1 2 3 ca se passe comme dans du beurre , la 4 è toujours rien

Et ce qui m'agace outre le fait que je sois bloqué c'est que c'est le SAV *Applecare* qui a ouvert le capot
( et pas qu'une fois !)
vis revissée de travers?

A part le baton de dynamite ou un tir de bazooka 
(modèles utilsation ménagère bien sûr) 

comment je peux faire?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Laurent_h (31 Mai 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Bonjour
> je suis bloqué dans mon upgrade de ram SODIMM sur tournesol à cause d'une seule vis !
> :mouais:
> 
> ...



Salut Pascal,

Tu peux essayer de chauffer au sèche-cheveux la zone de la vis bloquée et tenter de dévisser au fur et à mesure.
Pour l'instant je ne vois que ça... :rose:


----------



## pascalformac (31 Mai 2008)

Laurent_h a dit:


> Salut Pascal,
> 
> Tu peux essayer de chauffer au sèche-cheveux la zone de la vis bloquée et tenter de dévisser au fur et à mesure.


Merci du tuyau

t'es serieux?c'est un vrai "truc et combine"?
 c'est après brossage + conditionneur? 

---

chauffer du métal pas loin d'une zone bourrée de composants ca me dit très moyen moyen


----------



## Laurent_h (31 Mai 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Merci du tuyau
> 
> t'es serieux?c'est un vrai "truc et combine"?
> c'est après brossage + conditionneur?
> ...



Attention, j'ai dis au sèche-cheveux, pas au décapeur thermique 
Faut pas faire rougir le métal non plus :rateau:
Il ne fera pas plus chaud qu'à coté d'un processeur.

Le truc, c'est de jouer sur les différents coefficients de dilatation du socle et de la vis pour libérer une étreinte éventuelle.
Rien de garanti, mais ça se tente...

Tu peux aussi tenter le dégrippant en toute petite quantité juste sur l'endroit de la vis, attendre 5 minutes, et essayer de dévisser.


----------



## pascalformac (31 Mai 2008)

Laurent_h a dit:


> Attention, j'ai dis au sèche-cheveux, pas au décapeur thermique
> Faut pas faire rougir le métal non plus :rateau:


Ah zut , j'allais chauffer un tisonnier ou autre instruments de torture medievaux
, emprunter le matosse d'un forgeron 





> Il ne fera pas plus chaud qu'à coté d'un processeur.


ca chauffe un mac? Personne n'en parle 




> Le truc, c'est de jouer sur les différents coefficients de dilatation du socle et de la vis pour libérer une étreinte éventuelle.
> .


l'idée est interessante, faut que je reflechisse à comment chauffer l'un sans l'autre ( la vis est petite)


> Tu peux aussi tenter le dégrippant en toute petite quantité juste sur l'endroit de la vis, attendre 5 minutes, et essayer de dévisser.


difficile  et en plus le socle etant à la verticale et cachant ce qu'il y a derriere...
( y a bien le truc -proche- de l'huile d'olive mais c'est pareil j'aime pas trop utiliser ce genre de chose dès que de l'électronique est dans le coin)


----------



## Laurent_h (31 Mai 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> l'idée est interessante, faut que je reflechisse à comment chauffer l'un sans l'autre ( la vis est petite)



Pas besoin de différencier la vis du socle ; s'ils ne sont pas fait de la même matière, ils réagiront différemment en chauffant.

J'y pense, tu peux essayer avec le froid aussi, si le chaud te fais peur.
Un truc genre cryopharma (batonnet refroidi à l'azote liquide) pourrait s'appliquer juste sur la vis (rétractation possible )


----------



## pascalformac (31 Mai 2008)

je note l'idée du chaud
( peu de risque vu lachaleur que suporte l'interieur des ordis)

 je reste ouvert à d'autres pistes
( sauf burin , maillet et marteau piqueur)

c'est quand même étonnant cette histoire
ce pas de vis est minuscule ( quelques tours) et de mémoire le SAV n'a pas vissé comme des brutes ( je regardais les 2 fois)


----------



## supermoquette (31 Mai 2008)

huile de pénétration


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juin 2008)

petit up
--
 Encore une tentative  (methode chaleur)
rien

Par contre je crois comprendre  pourquoi

j'examiné de très près les 4 vis

 sur la 4 è vis, celle qui ne bouge pas du tout,   le _croisillion de la vis_ est endommagé il n'y a pas vraiment un croisillon, , et donc la croix du tournevis n'a pas de prise

défaut de fabrication de cette vis  ou endommagé par SAV...
( j'étais là les 2 fois  c'était pas des brutes  mais pas exactement des délicats non plus  )

quoiqu'il en soit, bien que maintenant comprenant lla cause probable, je n'en reste pas moins ... bloqué

 truc très bête mais bloquant


-
des idées?

merci d'avance


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juin 2008)

perceuse


----------



## prasath (1 Juin 2008)

Si tu connais le magasin du sav, tu pourrais peut-être leur demander un coup de main?
Ils ont certainement déjà été confrontés au problème de la vis bousillée, ils doivent sûrement avoir des méthodes.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juin 2008)

hmmm
le prestataire ( que je ne nomme pas)  n'est pas des plus serviables et sans "boutique"
et ils sont intervenus sur site
--
ceci dit le probleme est à présent  de l'ordre du domaine du bricolage en géneral :
comment devisser une vis dont la tête est endommagée

en plus sous le tournesol ces vis sont à tête très plates
(donc une pince n'a pas de trop  prise mais je ferai des essais)


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juin 2008)

percer-tarauder et dévisser avec une vis dans la vis.


donc à dans 3 mois


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juin 2008)

merci pour ton optimisme


Quoiqu'agacé par ca , ce genre de contretemps "défi" c'est pas ininteressant

(au pire y a le truc de la superglue sur tournevis mais je prefere eviter pour le moment)


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juin 2008)

y a aussi : colle forte, tu colles la vis et tu essaie

un vague outil dont je me souviens, mi-tournevis-miburin, tu mets sa tête dans la vis et tu tapes dessus avec un marteau et ça fait bouger sa tête d'un quart de tour, histoire de débloquer, faut voir un quincailler


----------



## stefdefrejus (1 Juin 2008)

... ou laisser tomber ton antiquité et acheter un mac neuf 

Plus sérieusement, ça m'est arrivé. Tu peux essayer avec un tournevis plat un peu plus large que les encoches et essayer de le coincer en faisant "levier". Ça peut débloquer la vis. Après ça sort "tout seul". 

Par contre pour la remettre c'est autre chose.

Stef


----------



## Invité (1 Juin 2008)

A part la méthode mini-burin, donc un tournevis de précision bien aiguisé, sur lequel on tapote doucement en biais pour décoincer la vis, il reste comme indiqué plus haut, la perceuse.
Comme la vis rentre dans le socle, ça veut dire qu'il est fraisé. Donc avec une mèche du diamètre de la tête de vis, tu enlève la tête de vis, en prenant soin de ne pas transpercer le couvercle.
Après tu pourras enlever le socle et tu pourra dévisser cette satanée vis qui dépassera avec une pince-étau ou outil approchant.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juin 2008)

j'ai poursuivi mon idée colle forte
(resuggerée par SM juste derriere)

et à ma  surprise ... le tournevis n'accroche pas
(pourtant ces colles sont assez puissantes)

je me demande si je ne pourrai pas contourner le probleme en rajoutant sur la tête un element temporairement solidaire
et tenter de faire tourner la vis à partir de cet élement ( bout de bois, ecrou ou autre objet avec prise)

 ca pourrait marcher non?

Sauf si en plus la vis est vissée hyper à fond
( les 3 autres se sont devissées comme dans du beurre)


----------



## r e m y (2 Juin 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Si tu connais le magasin du sav, tu pourrais peut-être leur demander un coup de main?
> Ils ont certainement déjà été confrontés au problème de la vis bousillée, ils doivent sûrement avoir des méthodes.



En démarrant sur le DVD d'installation, y'a pas une option "Réinitialiser le blocage des vis" ?
:rose:


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juin 2008)

ca dépend des licences (  il y a des licences avec ou sans vis)
licence avec vice c'est banal
mais l'autre c'est plus rare


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juin 2008)

Ou alors tu ouvres par dessus


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juin 2008)

tu vois que mon idée de bazooka n'est pas si incongrue...


----------



## r e m y (2 Juin 2008)

N'oublies pas les photos, lors de la trépanation de ton tournesol!


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2008)

Bonze alors :

1) ce sont des vis "imperdables", ce qui fait que si tu en bousille une t'es bon pour changer le fond métallique. Par contre, elles ne tiennent que celui ci, ce sont 4 autres vis (des Torx) qui tiennent la cloche sur la base du Mac.

2) Les solutions en première approche :

a) le petit tournevis plat qui entre complètement dans la tête cruciforme abimée
b) le gros tournevis cruciforme, dont la tête est assez large pour que la pointe n'aille pas au fond et donc que les "ailettes" accrochent

Sinon, à savoir : ce ne sont pas des vis cruciformes ordinaires, mais des vis "Philips", donc, le "croisillon" est moins profond que celui d'une cruciforme ordinaire, c'est pour ça que l'usage d'un cruciforme standard les abîme. Faut un tournevis Philips, et une indication : bien qu'en général ça ne soit pas mentionné, les tournevis cruciformes dits "d'horloger" sont des Philips en général.

Pour les cas désespérés : on transforme la vis cruciforme en vis "plate" à l'aide d'une lame de scie à métaux, mais là, ça implique d'abîmer le dessous du Mac, vu que, de mémoire (mon tournesol est chez mon fils, je peux pas vérifier) les vis en question sont au fond f'un petit puit pour que les têtes ne dépassent pas.

Ah si, une autre idée : prendre une perceuse avec un forêt juste de la taille ou à peine plus large que la tête de vis, et percer jusqu'à ce que la tête dégage, ce qui permettra d'ôter le fond, qui devrait très bien tenir avec trois vis sur 4.

Bon, voilà, tout ce qui me passe par la tête en rapport avec ce type de situation.


----------



## Dr Troy (2 Juin 2008)

J'ai fait sauté une petite vis qui était bloquée à la perceuse dans mon Powerbook 12". Si ça peut te rassurer il marche toujours 

Par contre pour la photo, la flemme de le redémonter.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 1) ce sont des vis "imperdables", ce qui fait que si tu en bousille une t'es bon pour changer le fond métallique.


encore faut il l'enlever et donc le devisser  
( je sors)
Ah ben non je sors pas


> Par contre, elles ne tiennent que celui ci, ce sont 4 autres vis (des Torx) qui tiennent la cloche sur la base du Mac.


oui oui , je sais, j'ai le plan de démontage complet des reparateurs pomme ( avec les references outils nécessaires, ici Philips 0)


> a) le petit tournevis plat qui entre complètement dans la tête cruciforme abimée


non, tenté, ca n'accroche pas



> b) le gros tournevis cruciforme, dont la tête est assez large pour que la pointe n'aille pas au fond et donc que les "ailettes" accrochent
> Sinon, à savoir : ce ne sont pas des vis cruciformes ordinaires, mais des vis "Philips", donc, le "croisillon" est moins profond que celui d'une cruciforme ordinaire, c'est pour ça que l'usage d'un cruciforme standard les abîme. Faut un tournevis Philips, et une indication : bien qu'en général ça ne soit pas mentionné, les tournevis cruciformes dits "d'horloger" sont des Philips en général.


J'ai utilisé un petit cruciforme ( tete ente 2 -3 mm, sans doute un Philips 0 , pas ecrit dessus) 
pas un cruciforme  grande taille( dit à tête pozidriv en langue tech)

le probleme c'est que y a plus d'_"aillettes"_ sur cette 4 è vis ou très abimées
en regardant de très près le croislllon est rogné et donc la partie"évidée" ce n'est plus une croix( type philips 0)
mais un machin informe  entre losange et cercle ( presque le carré des têtes  Robertson  voire BTR pour les connaisseurs)
c'est pour ca que le cruciforme ne marche pas , il n'accroche sur rien



> Pour les cas désespérés : on transforme la vis cruciforme en vis "plate" à l'aide d'une lame de scie à métaux, mais là, ça implique d'abîmer le dessous du Mac, vu que, de mémoire (mon tournesol est chez mon fils, je peux pas vérifier) les vis en question sont au fond f'un petit puit pour que les têtes ne dépassent pas.


A creuser ( pour ainsi dire)



> Ah si, une autre idée : prendre une perceuse avec un forêt juste de la taille ou à peine plus large que la tête de vis, et percer jusqu'à ce que la tête dégage, ce qui permettra d'ôter le fond, qui devrait très bien tenir avec trois vis sur 4.


ca ce sera la solution ultime si je n'ai  vraiment aucun autre choix

Si je me base sur les 3 autres vis ( qui se devisserent sans forcer) 
la 4 è n'aurait  en theorie pas besoin d'une immense force "tournante", après ca se termine même à la main sans probleme

je me demande si je vais pas potasser sur mon idée pas si farfelue de rajouter par dessus la vis un element qui agirait comme une poignée de porte pour démarrer le pivotement
-----
si quelqu'un a un "truc" qu'il l'indique


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juin 2008)

http://www.exit-geneve.ch/


----------



## Invité (2 Juin 2008)

Comme je le disais plus haut, c'est d'ailleurs une man&#339;uvre que j'ai déjà testée dans ce genre de situation.
Avec un tournevis de précision (préalablement aiguisé) d'une largeur à peu près égale à la moitié du diamètre de la vis, on peut généralement débloquer la vis avec des tapotements répétés. Il faut trouver le percuteur adéquat en revanche&#8230;
Mais la version perceuse est beaucoup plus facile a mettre en &#339;uvre. Il suffit de fraiser la tête de vis et le couvercle peut sortir.
Après il reste le corps de la vis qui ne devrait pas être trop difficile à sortir avec une pince étau.

Edit :

Ou alors la version *supermoquette* avec une disqueuse par exemple.*http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=1294*


----------



## Laurent_h (5 Juin 2008)

Juste une idée qui me vient...

placer un morceau de caoutchouc plat (genre élastique large et plat) entre la vis et le tournevis pour faire grip.
Si elle n'est pas coincée, ça devrait le faire...  :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juin 2008)

tiens ca c'est une idée très très futée !

j'ai commencé à reflechir à tout ca

un truc qui pourrait marcher c'est une sorte de retro-indgeniairinjeu facon " recréer une "prise"

genre mouler autour de la tete de tournevis ( forcement là, du coup , la "prise" est maximale) et coller  le moule à la vis dans  le "trou" qui a remplacé la croix


----------



## ben206stras (24 Juin 2008)

Le problème est peut-être déjà résolu, mais il existe des extracteurs de vis.

Il suffit de percer un peu la tête de vis, puis de visser *l'extracteur dont le pas est inversé par rapport à celui de la vis*.

L'extracteur prend prise sur la vis et dévisse donc cette 4ième maudite vis récalcitrante.

Pour faire une rainure dans la tête de la vis, il ne faut pas que la vis soit à fleur du capot car un couperait ce capot. Une fois la vis dévissée avec l'extracteur, là, il est tout à fait possible de rainurer la tête de vis, et donc, de continuer à fixer le cache de l'Imac avec les 4 vis.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2008)

ben206stras a dit:


> Le problème est peut-être déjà résolu, mais il existe des extracteurs de vis.
> 
> Il suffit de percer un peu la tête de vis, puis de visser *l'extracteur dont le pas est inversé par rapport à celui de la vis*.
> 
> ...



Ben oui  sauf que vu le diamètre des vis du capot, j'ai bien peur que ça ne soit un peu difficile !


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juin 2008)

C'est néanmoins une idée à garder 

( je l'ai boulé vert  pour le bel effort de nouveau qui ô bonheur ne vient pas poser une question sur video  MSN  en sms et  cherche  à  aider )


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Juin 2008)

Acide sulfurique + Acide chlorhydrique : le tout concentré....pendant 1 minute :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Acide sulfurique + Acide chlorhydrique : le tout concentré....pendant 1 minute :rateau:


je crois que tu t'es gourré de fil
(forcement à cette heure ci c'est l'heure de ta  pillule violette et ca tangue)

c'est à mettre dans vbulletin , c'est la réponse 
_ à comment pousser à la recherche _
:rateau:


----------



## ben206stras (26 Juin 2008)

La difficulté est peut-être de trouver un extracteur d'un diamètre minimal...

Le diamètre de la tête de vis devrais, sinon, suffire en terme de prise pour l'extracteur.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Août 2008)

petit up

photo

Après tests des  options "macros" de plusieurs APN ca a fini avec prise de vue via compte fil!


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Août 2008)

T'aurais du poster dans autoportrait 


ps : t'es un peu dans la me**e avec ta vis non


----------



## pascalformac (1 Août 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> T'aurais du poster dans autoportrait


merci de cet apport constuctif 

heureusement compensé par le soutien spikolojik mode _cellule de crise_


> ps : t'es un peu dans la me**e avec ta vis non


Belle finesse d'analyse


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2008)

allez, une soudure !


----------



## vousti (1 Août 2008)

t'as essaye avec une pointe de couteau assez solide?

une lame fine (pas trop quand même) peut accrocher sur une aspérité.

gaffe aux doigts


----------



## da capo (1 Août 2008)

je ne vois pas trop quelle taille font ces vis.

mais une idée serait d'utiliser un disque très petit (type outil de dremmel) pour recréer une gorge pour l'utiliser avec un tournevis plat ensuite.


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> merci de cet apport constuctif



Ouverture du thread le : 31/05/2008, 09h12

Solution du thread le : 20/11/2025, 09h12


----------



## pascalformac (1 Août 2008)

da capo a dit:


> je ne vois pas trop quelle taille font ces vis.


dans les photos  des vis tu as une règle millimetrée qui donne une idée (approximative) de l'échelle
le croisiilion est , normalement  du philips O ( 2 à 3 millimetres)



> mais une idée serait d'utiliser un disque très petit (type outil de dremmel) pour recréer une gorge pour l'utiliser avec un tournevis plat ensuite.


je note


----------



## aCLR (1 Août 2008)

Houlala dans quel état tu nous l'a mise l'empreinte.[/modedékonade]

D'après l'image, le le réglet millimétré, la tête de vis fait environ 6 mm. Donc, à priori, créer une gorge avec un disque à tronçonner pour Dremel&#8482; risque d'affaiblir le cône (la tête trompette) de la vis. Sans compter que pour faire une gorge d'une profondeur utile (pour l'utilisation d'un tournevis plat) il va falloir entailler le capot. De plus, cela peut avoir pour effet, lors de la tentative de dévissage, de casser la tête en deux. Une partie reste et l'autre moitié _saute_.

Un point déjà évoquer plus haut est l'extracteur de vis ; une petite image&#8230;





Si la tête de vis fait 6 mm tu peux tout à fait utiliser ce type d'outil (le modèle 5 à 7 mm). Maintenant, si la tête est inférieure à 5 mm, il va falloir trouver un modèle pour micro-mécanique.
La solution de l'extracteur semble être tout indiquée pour ton problème.

L'alternative est de faire sauter la tête de vis avec un forêt du diamètre équivalent, dévisser les trois autres et espérer pouvoir (à l'aide d'une pince) démonter le filetage restant sur la carcasse. Pince plate par l'extérieur, pince coudée par l'intérieur (si toutefois l'espace de travail le permet).

Je continue de chercher&#8230;


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> ....L'alternative est de faire sauter la tête de vis ....


 

Si tu dois en arriver là et faire sauter la tête de vis, fais gaffe quand même!


----------



## pascalformac (1 Août 2008)

merci

précision
( re-précision car c'est déjà dit)

ces vis ne s'extraient pas completement elle sont intégrées  en permanence au capot ( pas de risque de perte)

@remy
j'avais envisagé le bazooka ( voir plus haut)  mais j'ai peur que ca abime un peu
et j'ai vu un sujet comme quoi ca fait des morts ( des pixels)  

ceci dit ca me rapelle un vrai souci concernant de grosses manoeuvres ( type perceuse etc)

faut pas que ca "vibre trop" car sinon risque de faire sauterou fragiliser  un contact ou une soudure dans la bestiole


----------



## aCLR (1 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> merci
> 
> précision
> ( re-précision car c'est déjà dit)
> ...



J'avais pas tout bien lu, pardon.
Maintenant je vois exactement le type de vis employée.
La solution de faire sauter la tête de vis, retirer le corps, reste envisageable. Le tout étant de retrouver une vis de remplacement pour éviter un évent dans le capot.



pascalformac a dit:


> ceci dit ca me rappelle un vrai souci concernant de grosses manoeuvres ( type perceuse etc)
> 
> faut pas que ca "vibre trop" car sinon risque de faire sauter ou fragiliser  un contact ou une soudure dans la bestiole



J'ai trouvé un autre modèle d'extracteur, mais je pense qu'il nécessite un plus gros effort de pression sur la vis.
Retirer la vis avec un extracteur ne résoudra pas le problème du remontage de celle-ci*. Le remplacement peut être une solution.
Soit par l'opération sus-citée, soit en utilisant la technique de *da capo* qui ne générera que peu de vibrations mais comporte des risques.


*Une fois extraite, il faudra la couper sur son corps pour la remplacer par une vis neuve.


----------



## da capo (1 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> J
> Soit par l'opération sus-citée, soit en utilisant la technique de *da capo* qui ne générera que peu de vibrations mais comporte des risques.



Si cela ne tenait qu'à moi, je percerais la tête de la vis pour permettre le démontage du capot.

Une bonne perceuse, un bon foret à métal de diamètre égal à la moitié du diamètre de la tête (environ 2 mm) et un poil de délicatesse avec une main ferme.

Par des perçages de faible amplitude et répétés, la tête sautera. Puis on pourra utiliser un diamètre de foret à peine plus grand pour ajuster au diamètre de la vis pour ébavurer et permettre de retirer le capot.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Août 2008)

Refaire une tête avec de la pâte à coller.


----------



## aCLR (1 Août 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Si cela ne tenait qu'à moi, je percerais la tête de la vis pour permettre le démontage du capot.
> 
> Une bonne perceuse, un bon foret à métal de diamètre égal à la moitié du diamètre de la tête (environ 2 mm) et un poil de délicatesse avec une main ferme.
> 
> Par des perçages de faible amplitude et répétés, la tête sautera. Puis on pourra utiliser un diamètre de foret à peine plus grand pour ajuster au diamètre de la vis pour ébavurer et permettre de retirer le capot.



J'agirais pareil avec un forêt de 4 ou 5 mm. 



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Refaire une tête avec de la pâte à coller.
> ()



C'est aussi une solution.
Déposer une boulette de pâte epoxy au bout d'une tige, voire d'une clé six pan et appliquer sur la tête de vis. Laisser sécher et dévisser.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Août 2008)

C'est sympa de réagir (  dès que y a une photo X  ca réagit... )
je note les idées

concernant le futur de la  vis
il est probable que le capot tienne avec 3 vis sur 4
pure hypothese  mais c'est probable

Si c'est le cas,  zigouiller completement la vis  ne me generait pas, mais...

mais je ne suis pas chaud chaud pour des manips mécaniques impliquant des vibrations ou des chocs
(bien que cela n'implique pas un marteau piqueur , ca va vibrer, or tout est serré serré la dedans )


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2008)

ma méthode est, en fait, une forme de résumé de toutes les autres méthodes. une sorte de synthèse... 

avec une mèche de 3 ou 4 mm (en carbure de tungstène ou acier HSS) et une perçeuse sans fil, faire un léger avant-trou au centre de la vis.
prendre une clé alêne 6 pans de 3 ou 4 mm.
avec une colle à résine époxy  en bicomposant, de type Araldite, faire une pâte homogène. (cette colle existe, aussi, en mini seringue doseuse et en version "rapide").
nettoyer et dégraisser la tête de vis avec de l'acétone. (opération des plus importantes qui aura une grande influence sur l'adhérence future).
déposer cette pâte dans le trou, y insérer la clé six pans, bien enfoncée dessus, par le petit côté.
nettoyer tout de suite ce qui dépasse et qui risquerait de coller la vis au capot.
le mieux serait d'attendre un peu que la colle est prise et avec une lame de cutter de gratter l'excédent de colle.
caler le dispositif pour le séchage. (ce qui sous-entend que le Tournesol soit déjà bien arrimé et dans une position stable).

tout cela requiert dextérité, calme et sang-froid.
un minimum d'organisation, une grande rigueur.
un peu de chance...

la prise se fait en 10 mn, à 20°C, suivant le dosage et l'homogénéité du mélange.
le durcissement devient effectif au bout de 2 heures.

tu as donc largement le temps de te servir un apéritif et de finir le livre qui te tombe des mains, tous les soirs, depuis 2 semaines.

ensuite, avec tous les dieux suisses* et macgéens réunis, tu tournes délicatement, mais, avec une certaine fermeté et dans le bon sens, la clé alêne qui fait, maintenant, corps avec ta vis.

une fois, la vis dégagée, il te faudra trouver un moyen de couper la tête.
...
et le temps de faire la tournée des centres de maintenance parisien, pour trouver une vis Apple de même diamètre et de même filetage.



*_ la colle Araldite est une marque suisse.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Août 2008)

LHO a dit:


> ma méthode


Merci de cet apport  détaillé

Et ca aurait un coté proustien
( quand je pense Araldite je pense grand père un fan de cette pâte dont selon le besoin il variait le dosage des 2 tubes devant mes yeux de bambin, j'ai parfos eu l'honneur d'avoir le droit de touiller avec le batonnet, tout aralditien comprendra l'mmense responsabilité qui pesait alors sur mes frêles épaules, pour les autres , c'est une étape essentielle  )



> tu as donc largement le temps de te servir un apéritif et de finir le livre qui te tombe des mains, tous les soirs, depuis 2 semaines.


hummm curieux mélange de rigueur et farniente,
 Auster y té en quelque sorte




> il te faudra trouver un moyen de couper la tête.


j'demanderai conseil à la Reine de Coeur., elle saura... 
...


> et le temps de faire la tournée des centres de maintenance parisien, pour trouver une vis Apple de même diamètre et de même filetage.


Que nenni
 si je choisis cette méthode j'inaugurerai une nouvelle allée, une impasse
_l'Impasse de la vis sans vertu
ou impasse de l 'impair et manque
_

le probleme va etre là


> tout cela requiert dextérité, calme et sang-froid.
> un minimum d'organisation, une grande rigueur.


Pas du tout moi ca


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> hummm curieux mélange de rigueur et farniente,
> Auster y té en quelque sorte




disons que le livre qui me tombe des mains, tous les soirs, depuis 2 semaines, n'est pas un Auster mais le dernier Don DeLillo:

_L'homme qui tombe_.


----------



## aCLR (1 Août 2008)

LHO a dit:


> ma méthode est, en fait, une forme de résumé de toutes les autres méthodes. une sorte de synthèse...
> ()



Je te verrais bien en chef de projet


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Je te verrais bien en chef de projet




Tu veux dire celui qui se contente d'arriver après les autres pour faire la synthèse en faisant croire que l'idée est de lui ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Je te verrais bien en chef de projet





TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu veux dire celui qui se contente d'arriver après les autres pour faire la synthèse en faisant croire que l'idée est de lui ?



c'est, parce que vous n'êtes pas aralditien, vous ne pouvez pas comprendre...  



pascalformac a dit:


> (quand je pense Araldite je pense grand père un fan de cette pâte dont selon le besoin il variait le dosage des 2 tubes devant mes yeux de bambin, j'ai parfos eu l'honneur d'avoir le droit de touiller avec le batonnet, tout aralditien comprendra l'mmense responsabilité qui pesait alors sur mes frêles épaules, pour les autres , c'est une étape essentielle )


----------



## da capo (2 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> quand je pense Araldite je pense grand père un fan de cette pâte dont selon le besoin il variait le dosage des 2 tubes devant mes yeux de bambin, j'ai parfos eu l'honneur d'avoir le droit de touiller avec le batonnet, tout aralditien comprendra l'mmense responsabilité qui pesait alors sur mes frêles épaules, pour les autres , c'est une étape essentielle





LHO a dit:


> c'est, parce que vous n'êtes pas aralditien, vous ne pouvez pas comprendre...



Une fois cette vis débloquée, n'oubliez pas de demander l'ouverture d'un forum 3ème âge, souvenir et mélancolie divers.



ps : pour le coup, si le imac manque de mémoire, vous par contre&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Août 2008)

On profiterait pas un peu de mes vacances pour s'égarer un peu, là ?  :mouais:


----------



## pismomaniaque (8 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir

Bon, alors cette vis, elle a fini par sauter !!


----------



## pascalformac (9 Janvier 2009)

non
car pas envie d'erreur et passer par une technique risquant d'abimer le mac ( pas la vis ca je m'en fous, je parle des élements internes )


----------



## pismomaniaque (9 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour
Parmi les différentes techniques qui t'ont été proposées, je pense que la bonne est celle de la fente réalisée avec une mini perceuse munie d'un petit disque, ainsi tu ransforme cette vis au départ cruciforme en vis à tête fendue pouvant recevoir un tournevis plat. Ceci dit je comprends que tu n'oses pas mais tu as en réalité aucune crainte de détérioration du reste de la machine au regard de sa conception.
Bien à toi


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2009)

Les écoute pas, Pascal, moi, j'ai l'outil qu'il te faut !


----------



## pascalformac (9 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les écoute pas, Pascal, moi, j'ai l'outil qu'il te faut !



Aaaah
Mais il me semble avoir lu que ca crée une faille de sécurité ( non corrigée depuis 1917 !!)

et pis j'ai commandé un truc sur ebay qui devrait le faire
ca






--
blague à part
ce dont parle pismomanaique est une des voies raisonnables

normal  vu son nom

( à condition de controler les vibrations , manquerait plus que ca fasse claquer une soudure ou un contact)


----------



## r e m y (9 Janvier 2009)

C'est sûr que là ça devrait le faire....


----------



## jacquemoud_b (9 Janvier 2009)

alors moi je conseil une perceuse avec mèche pour métal. il faut aller lentement sinon ca chauffe et la visse fera fondre le plastique. mais c'est ce que je pense de mieux. commence par une mèche très petite pour perce et voir la profondeur de la vice, puis enfonce une un peu plus grosse et essaie de dévisser.

conseil sans garantie aucune. nous déclinons toute responsabilité en cas de,... euh je sais pas ce qui peux se passer ^^

enfin en tant que bricoleur du dimanche j'essaierai ca


----------



## ben206stras (11 Janvier 2009)

Où bien alors, autre solution, tu fais couler de l'étain chauffé au fer à souder dans la tête de vis qui pose problème, ensuite, tu plonges un petit tournevis dedans, et tu tournes... 
La chaleur de fusion de l'étain ne devrait pas avoir de conséquences sur le reste de l'iMac.


----------



## pismomaniaque (12 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour

Il ya une autre solution qui marche !! mais qui fait très mal !!!....... aux amoureux des tournesols.
(page 16)

http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/upgrade-imac-g4-ca-vaut-le-coup-165522-16.html


----------



## ben206stras (15 Janvier 2009)

C'est sûr, là, ça fait très mal ! 

D'autant que ça ne fonctionne qu'à partir du moment où une vis a été enlevée, sinon on risque de casser en plus le carter en plastique... En plus des risques que tu as mentionnés sur la carte mémoire et la carte airport.
Je déconseille donc une telle solution.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Janvier 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> C'est sûr, là, ça fait très mal !



 Une jante en aluminium pour voiture à pédale pour refermer et tout devrait rouler comme sur des roulettes


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Une jante en aluminium pour voiture à pédale pour refermer et tout devrait rouler *comme sur des roulettes*



Comme sur une jante en aluminium pour voiture à pédale, plutôt, non ?


----------



## pascalformac (15 Janvier 2009)

pismomaniaque a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Il ya une autre solution qui marche !! mais qui fait très mal !!!....... aux amoureux des tournesols.
> (page 16)
> ...



Waow !!

 merci mais non
désolé
c'est marrant car la photo laisse  presque penser que le capot est mou comme du beurre

quant à la jante 
c'est une idée

( costumiser une jante de jaguar E?)

Parce que le tournesol le vaut bien et que ce geste  de beauté cachée aurait un certain panache


----------



## ben206stras (15 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> ( costumiser une jante de jaguar E?)
> 
> Parce que le tournesol le vaut bien et que ce geste  de beauté cachée aurait un certain panache


 
+1 

Mais pour la faire tenir ? Percer 4 trous pour glisser des vis ? :mouais:


----------



## Invité (15 Janvier 2009)

C'est vieux cette (superbe) bête mais c'était déjà du 15" pour les jantes, je crois pas que ça colle avec un Tournesol !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2009)

Invité a dit:


> C'est vieux cette (superbe) bête mais c'était déjà du 15" pour les jantes, je crois pas que ça colle avec un Tournesol !



Tu as raison, mieux vaudrait une jante d'Isetta pour son iMac G4 !

D'ailleurs, en admirant cette petite merveille qu'était l'Isetta, je viens de comprendre où Jonathan Ive est allé chercher le design de l'iMac G3 :rateau:




En fait faudrait pas écrire Isetta, mais iSetta !


----------



## pascalformac (15 Janvier 2009)

j'en ai vu une y a pas longtemps
Etat impec et le gars faisait son effet en sortant  avec le volant dans la porte  !

( y a eu aussi des versions de tricycles  anglaises , plus allongées )


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> ( y a eu aussi des versions de tricycles  anglaises , plus allongées )



Anglaises ? Pas allemandes, t'es certain ? Ta description me fait penser à la Messerschmidt !


Note que ses roues iraient aussi à ton tournesol


----------



## pascalformac (15 Janvier 2009)

nanan anglaise ( vues sur place)
de 2 sortes

des que les locaux appelaient  minicars ou eggs ou bubbles
(a peu pres la taille de l'italienne)

- d'autres plus allongées ( mais qui avaient peut etre 4 roues en triangle) et dont certaines circulent encore


----------



## Invité (15 Janvier 2009)

J'ai trouvé les dimensions de cet iMac :
_"The internal components are housed in an attractive 10.6" half-sphere_"
Reste à trouver la voiture qui correspond !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2009)

Invité a dit:


> J'ai trouvé les dimensions de cet iMac :
> _"The internal components are housed in an attractive 10.6" half-sphere_"
> Reste à trouver la voiture qui correspond !



Ben les deux que j'ai donné, toutes deux équipées de jantes de 10 pouces


----------



## Invité (15 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben les deux que j'ai donné, toutes deux équipées de jantes de 10 pouces



10,6", 10,6"


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2009)

Invité a dit:


> 10,6", 10,6"



Non, ce couvercle est plus petit que le diamètre hors tout, il fait pile 10"


----------



## Invité (15 Janvier 2009)

Trop fort !


----------



## stefdefrejus (26 Février 2009)

Et donc cette vis ? :love:


----------



## pascalformac (26 Février 2009)

toujours là


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Février 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> toujours là



comme on dit sur msn : mdr


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Février 2009)

Je pense qu'elle va rester là encore longtemps. Il a peur de faire mal à son Mac :love:

Ps : blob


----------



## pascalformac (26 Février 2009)

c'est exactement ca

c'est marrant d'ailleurs car j'utilise aussi d'autres mac bien plus puissants etc
et je prefere mon vintage


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Février 2009)

tu veux dire ton vi*s*tage


----------



## pascalformac (26 Février 2009)

hihi
y en a plein dans le genre
 serrer la vis c'est vicieux,  ,  vis de forme , mac vissieux etc etc


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> hihi
> y en a plein dans le genre
> serrer la vis c'est vicieux,  ,  vis de forme , mac vissieux etc etc



On t'a demandé ton a*vis* ?


----------



## stefdefrejus (26 Février 2009)

J'avoue que j'aimerais bien pouvoir constater ton problème de *vis*u.


----------



## ben206stras (27 Février 2009)

Autrement, à la masse et au burin ?


----------



## Arlequin (27 Février 2009)

crowwwwaaaaa croooowwwwwaaaaaaa


----------



## ben206stras (27 Février 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> Autrement, à la masse et au burin ?


 
Sans abîmer l'écran, bien entendu... 

@ Arlequin :


----------



## pascalformac (27 Février 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> crowwwwaaaaa croooowwwwwaaaaaaa


Ah le cri de la vis au fond des bois
c'est bô


mode serieux
fin de weekend début de nego pour emprunt d'outils
( sans doute une scie-lime à metaux  pour  création d'une fente sur la tete de vis  pour devisser au banal tournevis droit)


----------



## ben206stras (27 Février 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah le cri de la vis au fond des bois
> c'est bô
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ah ! Là ! Ca sent l'application de la résolution la plus difficile à décider de 2009 ! 

Et un petit outil genre Dremel avec un mini-disque à tronçonner pour faire cette rainure ?


----------



## Arlequin (27 Février 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> Ah ! Là ! Ca sent l'application de la résolution la plus difficile à décider de 2009 !
> 
> Et un petit outil genre Dremel avec un mini-disque à tronçonner pour faire cette rainure ?



arrête, il va douter, se poser des questions, hésiter et paf, c'est reparti pour un an ...

salaud :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (27 Février 2009)

pour divers raisons je n'ai pas ( plus)  d'outillages complets et je ne vais pas acheter pour usage ponctuel

c'est donc à négocier avec doigté
 tout bricoleur sait qu'il y a chez certains, une sorte d' attachement quasi  fétichiste à ses outils qu'on prête pas toujours facilement;
tout le monde n'est pas comme ca ( ainsi moi j'ai preté des outils qu'on ne m'a jamais rendus, dont une vieille perceuse d'ailleurs)
cette négo sera avant tout un pretexte à....
 une bonne bouffe


----------



## ben206stras (27 Février 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> arrête, il va douter, se poser des questions, hésiter et paf, c'est reparti pour un an ...
> 
> salaud :rateau:


 
:style:

Non, c'est sérieux pour le disque à tronçonner...


----------



## ben206stras (27 Février 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> cette négo sera avant tout un pretexte à....
> une bonne bouffe


 
Très bonne idée de fond, en effet


----------



## pascalformac (27 Février 2009)

tu sais si cette histoire de vis était si prioritaire j'aurai déjà réglé la chose
( et si ca se trouve ce sera réglé à la sortie de Snow   et donc quand tiger deviendra "obsolete" selon la règle " 2 derniers OS")


----------



## ben206stras (27 Février 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> ( et si ca se trouve ce sera réglé à la sortie de Snow  et donc quand tiger deviendra "obsolete" selon la règle " 2 derniers OS")


 
Et là, je sens que tu pourrais alors faire un heureux


----------



## pascalformac (27 Février 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> Et là, je sens que tu pourrais alors faire un heureux


nan nan
 la sortie d'un OS ne detruit pas les anciennes machines..
( ca limite le support et certaines maj , c'est tout et c'est pas très genant, tout dépend de ce qu'on fait avec l'outil)


----------



## r e m y (27 Février 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu sais si cette histoire de vis était si prioritaire j'aurai déjà réglé la chose
> ( et si ca se trouve ce sera réglé à la sortie de Snow   et donc quand tiger deviendra "obsolete" selon la règle " 2 derniers OS")



Tu veux dire qu'il y aurait un nouvel utilitaire dans Slow Léopard, une évolution de l'Assistant Migration en quelque sorte, qui permettrait de dévisser les vis récalcitrantes d'un vieux Mac pour récupérer les barrettes de Ram et autres disque durs internes...

Un utilitaire Migration physique donc!


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Février 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Un utilitaire Migration physique donc!



Au marteau et au burin


----------



## pascalformac (27 Février 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Un utilitaire Migration physique donc!


ben oui 
il y a déjà des versions beta
FSROMSb 1.0
(FSROMS= Fucked-up Screw Removing Motivation Software)


----------



## stefdefrejus (28 Février 2009)

Et le pire dans tout ceci .... c'est qu'une fois la vis retirée il y aura peut-être un souci avec la barrette


----------



## pascalformac (28 Février 2009)

exact

ou en allant chercher les outils prêtés   une camionnette de  livreur ( de mac tant qu'à faire ) me roule dessus


----------



## aCLR (28 Février 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> petit up
> 
> photo
> 
> Après tests des  options "macros" de plusieurs APN ca a fini avec prise de vue via compte fil!





pascalformac a dit:


> Ah le cri de la vis au fond des bois
> c'est bô
> 
> 
> ...





Je doute que tu puisses arriver à un résultat adéquate avec une scie-lime à métaux (vu la vis endommagée mise en citation)

La solution de la colle époxy (4,8 ) et de la clé mâle 6 pans de 2 mm (1,5 ) reste ma préférence


----------



## pascalformac (28 Février 2009)

merci aCLR
( y a même le budget à prévoir, dépose ton CV à castobricoraleroymerluche )


mais je pars du raisonnement suivant 
vu qu'un tournevis ( je sais pas quelle tête fut utilsée Philips ou autre) a rogné le metal, c'est que soit le tournevis était en alliage hyper dur soit la tete en alliage pas très dur
je me dis qu'une rainure droite y serait facile à créer

demain RV stratégique où l'air de rien ca va etre, en annexe du loisir, une petite négo ,  délicate et facile
délicate : fetichisme des bricoleurs 
facile : offre équilibrée de troc-échange , car autant coté bricolage cette personne est pro autant coté mac c'est une bille la tech ordi-OS  la gonfle je devrai même lui expliquer la difference entre pop et imap ,  peut etre même topos sur certaines bases et  lui installer onyx etc


----------



## aCLR (28 Février 2009)

De rien pascalformac 

Attendons le résultat dès lundi&#8230;


----------



## pascalformac (28 Février 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> De rien pascalformac


je connais ta serviabilitude mais bon hein , la politessitude  c'est sympa



> Attendons le résultat dès lundi


oh non, ce sera plus long, je le sens
 mais j'entame  les préambules de négo  demain ( pas prévue ce sera le bonus)
 faut ménager les susceptibilités
_comment ca mon mac serait bourré de fichiers obsoletes?
Ah bon faut un disque externe? mais j'ai ce truc là , comment ca s'appelle Herald Tribune ou  Time Machine bidule chsé plus  , un pote m'a fait une partition interne pour...._

oh je le sens gros comme une maison...


( et la vis  c'est pas la priorité )


----------



## stefdefrejus (1 Mars 2009)

De toute façon en ces temps de crise, mieux vaut se serrer la *vis*


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mars 2009)

stefdefrejus a dit:


> De toute façon en ces temps de crise, mieux vaut se serrer la *vis*


exact , et il faut retrouver le gars du SAV Applecare , un génie dans le genre
il avait pris des mesures préventives longtemps à l'avance


----------



## ben206stras (5 Mars 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> exact , et il faut retrouver le gars du SAV Applecare , un génie dans le genre
> il avait pris des mesures préventives longtemps à l'avance



Il devait être devin


----------



## Arlequin (5 Mars 2009)

et je n'y suis pour RIEN !


----------



## ben206stras (11 Mars 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> et je n'y suis pour RIEN !


C'est certain ça ??? 

Je te l'avais bien dit que tu t'y étais mal pris pour récupérer son écran... Mais t'as pas voulu m'écouter ! 



Au fait, cette négo ? Elle avance ?


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> Au fait, cette négo ? Elle avance ?


quelle négo?


Il y a eu d'autres priorités
( dont une bonne soirée et un bordeaux un poil trop lourd...)

et par ailleurs vraiment d'autres priorités  bien plus importantes que des outils à me filer


----------



## Arlequin (11 Mars 2009)

gnagnagnagnagna


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> gnagnagnagnagna


Ah ca c'est un outil que je connais pas

c'est une fraiseuse moldo valaque qui fait ce bruit là?


----------



## Arlequin (11 Mars 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah ca c'est un outil que je connais pas
> 
> c'est une fraiseuse moldo valaque qui fait ce bruit là?



ouaips

surtout si tu as oublié la vaseline


----------



## ben206stras (11 Mars 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> quelle négo?
> 
> 
> Il y a eu d'autres priorités
> ...


Mais c'est que tu vas finir par nous faire perdre haleine à nous faire patienter comme ça...

Allez, file-nous le ! On va te l'enlever ta vis, à coups de fraiseuse moldo valaque !


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2009)

Aaaah c'sest ce que je pensais
Arlequin et ben206stras sont de mèche
( pour ainsi dire)

binome qui sous pretexte d'aider  va zigouiller le matosse et le récuperer

 la bonne vieille stratégie du plombier_ " mais Madame votre chauffe eau est pourri il vous en faut un autre , je m'en occupe si vous voulez"_
( sans dire que le dit chauffe eau "pourri" sera revendu aussi sec après une petite révision ou remplacement de la piece que le dit plombier a si malicieusement volontairement pétée ou desserrée, il gagne des 2 cotés vente chauffe eau neuf et recup ))


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mars 2009)

merde.....grillé

:rose:


----------



## ben206stras (13 Mars 2009)

Oups !


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mars 2009)

ce fil _dévisse_ moua j'vous dis

mais a une valeur morale
les madoffs du tournesol  démasqués et exposés à la vindicte plébéenne


----------



## ben206stras (13 Mars 2009)

Ah non ! Ah non ! Quand même pas...

Nous ne spéculons pas sur la valeur intrinsèque de cette malheureuse et indésirée vis, mais juste sur l'importance des effets des nouveux félins qui, d'un coup de crocs, vont te décapsuler ce capot inférieur, le débarrasser du même coup de la bassesse de son opiniâtreté à résister aux efforts insensés que tu déploies en te sacrifiant pour te faire inviter à une dégustation des papilles pour récupérer des accessoires à fixer dans tes mains pour enfin réusir à déshabiller cette indécente vis qui te nargue impunément depuis si longtemps...

D'ailleurs, ne sens-tu pas tes papilles qui frissonnent à la perspective de réussir enfin à vaincre... par procuration ?


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mars 2009)

vu comme ca c'est plus interessant ( c'est quasi du Régis Deb* ou BH** ou du Alain F*)

mais on peut voir ca aussi en mode Lem*r, mega wizz web2.0
-gestion multitâches ( très modeu ca) 
-diagnostic 
-participation à la vie communautaire du oueb( ca c'est wizz) 
-évaluation
- préparations divers (dont socialisation à buts multiples et coexistants)
-Papilles titillées ( priorité # 1)
- application inversée des theories GTD
 GTND ou GTU, alias Get Things Not Done ou Get Things Undone)
(faudrait songer à en sortir une version en Ajax , ca ferait un carton)


----------



## duthen-mac (23 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Un point déjà évoquer plus haut est l'extracteur de vis ; une petite image



Bonjour, 

suis-je le seul à avoir remarqué que le filet de la vis de la 3ème photo (qui n'en est probablement pas une) est à l'envers??? 


D'autre part, après un suspense insoutenable, le thread finit un peu en queue de poisson...

J'aimerais bien connaître la fin de l'histoire!
Pascalformac a-t-il fini par réussir à retirer sa vis? 
Etait-elle collée?

)jack(
Lisa, macintosh portable, Mac+, IIci, Performas, 1400cs, Titanium, iBooks, iMacs tournesol, iMac core 2 duo


----------



## aCLR (23 Septembre 2009)

duthen-mac a dit:


> suis-je le seul à avoir remarqué que le filet de la vis de la 3ème photo (qui n'en est probablement pas une) est à l'envers???



Tu viens de mettre le doigt sur quelque chose, là
Encore un bel exemple de publicité mensongère



> )jack(
> Lisa, macintosh portable, Mac+, IIci, Performas, 1400cs, Titanium, iBooks, iMacs tournesol, iMac core 2 duo



Tiens, pourquoi est-ce que cette publicité apparaît ici ?
Ne devrait-elle pas être dans ta signature ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2009)

duthen-mac a dit:


> D'autre part, après un suspense insoutenable, le thread finit un peu en queue de poisson...
> 
> J'aimerais bien connaître la fin de l'histoire!
> Pascalformac a-t-il fini par réussir à retirer sa vis?
> Etait-elle collée?



Ben, le suce pince va encore durer, mon estimable homonyme étant actuellement au régime "56K" apparemment !


----------



## Invité (23 Septembre 2009)

duthen-mac a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> suis-je le seul à avoir remarqué que le filet de la vis de la 3ème photo (qui n'en est probablement pas une) est à l'envers???
> 
> ...



Outil formidable, on en convient.
Mais pour en trouver à la taille de la vis (s'il existe !), il faut une loupe d'horloger pour l'utiliser. 
Si le filet est à l'envers, ça fonctionne quand même ?


----------



## duthen-mac (24 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Tiens, pourquoi est-ce que cette publicité apparaît ici ?
> Ne devrait-elle pas être dans ta signature ?



euh...  au temps pour moi, je n'avais pas encore configuré ma signature 
Il s'agissait donc d'une tentative de signature manuelle mal formatée.
C'est mieux comme ça, M'sieur?


----------



## ben206stras (24 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, le suce pince va encore durer, mon estimable homonyme étant actuellement au régime "56K" apparemment !



Ah... Le pauvre...

Remarque Pascal77, comme ça, Pascalformac aura plus de temps à consacrer à sa précieuse vis


----------



## Arlequin (24 Septembre 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> Ah... Le pauvre...



n'avait qu'à payer sa facture free à temps 

maitenant si je peux le dépanner en lui rachetant à vil prix l'une ou l'autre pièce ... suis près à aider moi 


crouaaaaa crouaaaaa crouaaaaaaa


----------



## ben206stras (28 Septembre 2009)

Un petit tour et puis s'en va...
Ah non, la vis est d'un autre avis. 

Arlequin, je ne crois pas que cette idée soit du goût de Pascalformac, au contraire du tien


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2010)

up

certains le savent

Après deux ans de capot tournesol bloqué ( tete de vis amochée par SAV) j'*ai pu ouvrir le capot* et upgrader la ram user slot avec une 1G PC2700 (nuimpact  de chez macway) parfaitement reconnue

* la méthode utilisée
 celle que j'envisageais dès le début et qui s'avera  efficace et sans risque:
sur la tête, j'ai crée , à la main, via une lame scie à metaux, une rainure en diamètre afin d'utiliser un tournevis droit
seul effet annexe , très mineur,  quelques rayures sur le capot
----
Merci à tous ceux qui m'ont suggeré divers méthodes, voire  soutenu 
ou  chambré


----------



## Arlequin (24 Mars 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> ou  chambré





je ne vois pas de qui tu parles


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> je ne vois pas de qui tu parles


moi non plus
( car un des effets du boost ram c'est écran noir, c'est très relaxant)


----------



## pismomaniaque (24 Mars 2010)

> j'ai pu ouvrir le capot



Génial !


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mars 2010)

pascalouvre-toutformac a dit:


> j'*ai pu ouvrir le capot*



 Ceci est un grand jour ! Bon, maintenant si vous avez des choses à ouvrir, n'hésitez pas !  Conserves, bocaux, canettes, G5...


----------



## Madalvée (24 Mars 2010)

C'est toute une époque qui se termine.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ceci est un grand jour ! Bon, maintenant si vous avec des choses à ouvrir, n'hésitez pas !  Conserves, bocaux, canettes, G5...



Note qu'ici, nous sommes assez nombreux à ne pas avoir besoin d'aide pour l'ouvrir !


----------



## Ener0531 (24 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,
J'ai réussi à dévisser une vis bloquée car à un outil spécifique que l'on peut trouver dans un magasin d'électronique. (KN)
Cordialement,
Enerlata


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2010)

quel outil?
il y en a de plusieurs sortes


----------



## Arlequin (24 Mars 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> quel outil?
> il y en a de plusieurs sortes



le plus commun est sans nul doute celui-ci:


----------



## ben206stras (24 Mars 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> le plus commun est sans nul doute celui-ci:



Oui, je ne vois pas moi non plus aurait pû chambré notre cher Pascalformac_avec_sa_vis_désormais_célèbre ! 

C'est tellement simple en effet, comme le dit Pascal77, d'ouvrir le capot d'un tournesol... 

C'est une très très bonne chose que cette vis ce soit fendu la poire en deux... :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mars 2010)

m'enfin voyons...
pas la poire , une pomme
( la reine des pommes , même que)


----------

